# Positive Thinking for 2012



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to be honest, 2011 sucked! For many reasons - both fertility related and otherwise.
It's had a few good points, I got referred for treatment, (and found the wonderful FF ladies) but it is yet to start and emotionally it has been way more than any rollercoaster I have ever been on!

Just when I was getting to the point of accepting that I was facing a life without the fairytale, an almost old flame came back into my life and basically strung me along into thinking that our friendship could go further, we even planned to spend new year together - which I was really looking forward to. To me it was (hopefully) my last to get all dressed up, have a laugh, get drunk (I'm giving it up for 2012 to get ready for IUI) and maybe even get a kiss from a gorgeous bloke before TTC. But alas, just as he reeled me right in he told me he 'wasn't ready' for anything. Now I am a patient woman,  but even I have my limits ans there are only so many 'just good friend' statements I can make! So I have decided to stay away from him (even though it's really hard) and go back to focusing on me and TTC - I always said that a bloke would just get in the way anyway.

Work sucks, numerous friends and family are having baby after baby after baby!
I turned 30.
Christmas was awful for lots of reasons.

So yes, all in all, a year I would rather forget.

But, I am determined to be positive for 2012. I am going to have my bottle of wine tonight, and get merry with my single (mother) next door neighbour and hope for the best for 2012.

I wish all of you the very best for 2012, let's hope that luck, karma, good fortune, lucky leprechaun dust - whatever it takes - shines on us and gives us all we hope for and deserve. 

S xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

SMC  . Enjoy that bottle of wine tonight, forget your ex and focus on what you are going to achieve in 2012    .

Happy New Year to everyone else reading too. Here's hoping that 2012 see many more dreams come true     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

SMC - Wishing you the very best for 2012  

That's a shame your New Year plans got messed up.  Mine went skewiff too, but hey lots of other party times ahead.  I think we've all been there with boys, hoping for the best and forgetting how much it hurts to get let down.  We need to remember to captain our own ship,    at me saying this because every time, I fall hook line and sinker  

Here's to (the good) life in whatever shape of form it comes in 2012 'ching ching'!

Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

With you there 2011 did suck ... but feel so much more positive about this one...


Hope you fulfill your dreams ... 


Mini xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone...really wishing it is a great one for you all.
xxx


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Still staying positive, trying not to let anything get to me. So far so good!!


----------

